# Sliding Patio Door Replacement Options



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

skulldugary said:


> I have 3 higher end Pella sliders in my house and am very happy with them.They were installed 15 years ago and no problems.They operate like the day they were put in.The 2 things I like about them is the slider portion is the outer most door meaning that when the wind blows against it,it seals tighter.The other is the screen is on the inside keeping it clean and dirt free....


I can't agree more, recently purchased the high end designer series with the built in blinds (which are easy to remove/repair if need be), a nice feature that hooked me was the french door style sliding door it's frame is wider giving it the french door look real sweet. I am a marvin customer whole house is marvin windows but unfortunatley they do not make a slider with built in blinds, did my research visited all the outlet's but once i read the spec's and visited the pella factory showroom laid the cash down right there and bought the door. delivered on time, oh and saved 500.00 by staining the interior wood myself. good luck


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

oh i almost forgot even though certain big box stores carry pella and can special order whatever pella offers, if you have a contractor install the door i was able to negotiate and much better price through my local pella dealer. the other advantage going direct is if you should have factory door issues service and warranty will be better handled instead of dealing with a middle person/company.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh, I'm actually in the same boat as you. I've told myself for the last 3 years that I was going to replace our sliding glass door before the next winter, and it's still here. I have already found a reputable supplier - royal covers . Hopefully we move there soon


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I just put In 3 Anderson 200 series doorwalls. Very easy to put in and adjust and it seals very nice.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Just looked at the the time stamp, haha


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually, the re-emergence of this old thread is timely for me as well. Sounds like Andersen is a good choice.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I also have a sliding glass door to replace this spring....
Not sure if I should do it myself or have it done for me.

I suppose I should start getting some quotes for installation............


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Magnet said:


> I also have a sliding glass door to replace this spring....
> Not sure if I should do it myself or have it done for me.
> 
> I suppose I should start getting some quotes for installation............


Pretty easy to install, we used grace Vykor flashing tape all the around for a nice weather proof seal buymbs.com/p-7999-grace-vycor-plus-self-adhered-window-and-door-flashing.aspx?vid=1121097&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Product_CPC&utm_campaign=1121097&gclid=CjwKCAiA4OvhBRAjEiwAU2FoJeMT-0jFdpncAwEUV5sq4QVPKW30mqSPT7cWf-M6Q9_j_LJAjL3hthoCahYQAvD_Bw


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Magnet said:


> I also have a sliding glass door to replace this spring....
> Not sure if I should do it myself or have it done for me.
> 
> I suppose I should start getting some quotes for installation............


Uunghh.
Just had one replaced.
Original had no weather flashing below it. Hoooray! . Not...

There are multiple options. Pre-assembled or knockdown are a couple.
Had I had to do the job a contractors type knock down would have been the route chosen due to my inability in handling the weight and size of an assembled unit. 

Study of rough opening size and if you will be altering drywall (or whatever edges the frame) should be a consideration.
Siding outside may have to be moved and replaced. Depending on previous door maybe even shortened.
Your trim may or may not endure being removed and replaced. Being prepared for new trim (as far as options) not a bad idea. Same with threshold height and width.

If painting or staining is needed it can be easier to do it before installation.

Too be safe , give yourself a full shift to do the replacement.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Steve said:


> Can't recommend Peach Tree. They are garbage.


yep, a huge bow window, doors, small window, and a huge tall window in my 23x23 living room were made by peach tree. After 15 years they are JUNK. Going to cost a mint to replace them and I'm doing them myself besides the bow


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Pella. pricey, but I've used our Pella slider as a main entrance in and out at the lake, opened and closed 20-50-100 times a day for about 5 years. Kids, dogs, grandkids, no failures. Cost me about a grand for the door, did self installation with some knowledgeable help.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

If you replace it with the same brand door with the same size that requires the same rough opening you might save yourself alot of grief!

At least I did....


buckslayerII said:


> I need to replace my sliding patio door since it was not installed correctly and the jamb has rotted due to water leaking in. I've looked at the box store options. Does anyone have an opinion on which brand and/or model is good value. Salemen at both HD and Lowes told me that their cheapest model will do just as well as their top-of-the-line for keeping the weather out. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, does anyone have the blinds between the glass? Opinions on those type of doors?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm also glad this came up, have bad one myself.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I installed a wood Andersen sliding glass door at a relative's house, and it has done well for 7 years. 

Water infiltration is a function of the installation, and less related to the door itself in my view. The door needs to fit, which means the installer needs to take good measurements and buy the right door, and install it properly with the correct materials.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmm - got an alert that said someone had quoted me in this old thread. It's been almost 7 years since I replaced that door - even I didn't realize it was that long. Anyways, as a followup for anyone needing to do this. I had a contractor friend install it. I bought one of the mid-line models from either HD or Lowes and I don't recall the brand off hand. It's worked fine. The sliding screen door that comes with it does not hold up well to kids running through it :~) I believe the first one lasted less than a week..........


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I was going to recommend Eagle windows, as we had them put in an additional we put on our home, 29 years ago. I see they are part of Andersen now. Nice windows, and sliding doors, in my experience.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a marvin sliding door. About 12 years old now. Still works and looks like new. 
don't go cheap.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

My 20 year slider in the walkout basement had the outer pane break last fall (I think the mower did it) anyway this spring I am going to replace the entire door with one of the low end $350 range doors. Main reason we use that door maybe one a week on average its a basic white no frills door.


----------

